# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Đến Maldives sẽ không muốn kiếm tiền nữa! - Du lịch Maldives

## hangnt

Nước biển màu xanh ngọc bích có thể nhìn xuyên suốt tới đáy, những bãi cát dài trắng muốt, khung cảnh lãng mạn, và những khách sạn hay resort xa hoa ... Bạn sẽ tìm thấy ở Maldives.



Đến Maldives sẽ không muốn kiếm tiền nữa!



Maldives nằm ở Ấn Độ Dương, phía tây nam Ấn Độ và Sri Lanka.
Những hòn đảo nhỏ và những bãi cát dài trắng muốt ... Đó là Maldives!

Giường ngủ và phòng ăn dưới nước, đó có phải là cảnh mà bạn vẫn gặp trong những giấc mơ?





Nước trong nhìn tới đáy.



Nếu bạn có tiền, hãy nhanh tay mua một hòn đảo ở Maldives, cắm cọc mắc võng và nằm nghe tiếng sóng biển ... Bạn sẽ không còn muốn quần quật kiếm tiền nữa!



Nơi thích hợp cho kỳ nghỉ trăng mật của các đôi uyên ương.






Maldives thật sự là thiên đường trên trái đất, nhưng không phải ai cũng đến được vì Maldives rất đắt đỏ, giá phòng cho thuê rẻ nhất ở Maldives khoảng 740$. Vì là quần đảo giữa biển nên tất tần tật đều phải nhập.

*Đến Maldives bằng cách nào?*

*Từ Hà Nội muốn tới Maldives* có thể bay các hãng của Thái Lan, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Malaysia... Nên chọn Bangkok Airway vì hành trình bay không phải quá cảnh nhiều như các hãng khác trong khi giá vé có phần rẻ hơn: vé khứ hồi Bangkok - Male giá 264 USD. Chặng Hà Nội - Bangkok thìchọn hãng máy bay giá rẻ AirAsia để tiết kiệm chi phí tối đa.

*Kế đó là tìm nơi nghỉ ở Maldives*. Bạn đừng cất công tìm kiếm trên mạng khách sạn giá rẻ ở đảo quốc này. Maldives không khuyến khích du lịch giá rẻ, không chào đón du khách balô.

Vào mùa thấp điểm, các resort trên đảo mỗi nơi có một chương trình khuyến mãi riêng. Khách ở dài ngày, giá phòng những ngày sau càng giảm. Tuy nhiên, mức giá của các resort trung bình thường không dưới 300 USD/đêm, còn những khu cỡ 5 sao có giá trên 1.000 USD/đêm. Chưa kể chi phí di chuyển từ Male tới các đảo có resort dễ làm bạn giật mình.

Phần lớn các đảo ở xa đều có dịch vụ vận chuyển trọn gói bằng tàu cao tốc, bằng thuyền bay sang trọng và phổ biến nhất là bằng thủy phi cơ. Chỉ tính chi phí đi bằng thủy phi cơ từ Male tới đảo có resort đã cao hơn cả chi phí bay từ VN sang đây!

Ở Male, bạn thử tìm resort Thulhagiri, một khu nghỉ dưỡng khá cao cấp không quá xa thủ đô, và sẽ tự tìm phương tiện ra đảo. Dễ thôi, chỉ cần thuê một chiếc tàu nhỏ của người địa phương, giá chỉ bằng một nửa giá tàu cao tốc của resort.

Ở các resort trên đảo, bạn có thể chọn dịch vụ trọn gói (all exclusive) bao gồm phòng nghỉ, đi lại, ăn ba bữa và một số dịch vụ miễn phí trên đảo; hoặc phòng nghỉ và ăn ba bữa (full board) hay cách thứ ba là phòng nghỉ và ăn sáng (half board). Nên chọn full board bởi đó là cách hợp lý nhất và tiết kiệm nhất.

Vậy là với 185 USD/ngày đêm, bạn sẽ có một phòng tiện nghi sang trọng sát mép biển, được hưởng dịch vụ 5 sao. Tốn tất cả 2.000 USD cho hai người, bốn ngày sống ở chốn thiên đường nơi hạ giới, được đối đãi như những thượng khách. Thiệt đúng là một chuyến du lịch "bụi" sang trọng và lãng mạn!P/s thêm xíu: Đến Maldives không phải xin visa nhập cảnh trước, visa được cấp tại sân bay Male, tuy nhiên phải xuất trình phiếu đặt phòng nghỉ, vé máy bay khứ hồi và thẻ tín dụng. Mùa du lịch thấp điểm bắt đầu từ tháng 6 nhưng nên đặt vé máy bay và phòng nghỉ trước 1-2 tháng. Từ tháng 1-2011, Hãng AirAsia khai trương đường bay tới Male.

Đây là đất nước theo đạo Hồi, các chất gây nghiện, chất kích thích bị cấm hoàn toàn..

----------


## h20love

tuyệt wa''' có tiền đi du lịch thì m cũng chẳng mún kiếm tiền nữa... hahaa

----------


## bimbim

*Maldives* cứ như là trong phim ấy,đúng là giấc mơ của mọi người,có mơ cũng ko nghĩ được trên thế giới này lại có một nơi như thiên đường đến vậy,đúng là nơi dành cho thượng khách của giới thượng lưu thôi,nếu trong đời mà một lần được đặt chân đến đây thì chít cũng đáng ha  :cuoi1:  nhưng rất tiếc nơi này ko chào đón những vị khác balo như mình  :Frown:

----------

